# Lot 17: Eastman View Camera No. 33A w. Tripod, Model "27" Auxiliary Flash Pan, Heiland Flash, & Film



## dennybeall (Oct 31, 2014)

Saw this in a local auction coming up 11/2.
Don't know anything about it but anyone interested a picture can be seen at Lot 17: Eastman View Camera No. 33A w. Tripod, Model "27" Auxiliary Flash Pan, Heiland Flash, & Film - Dudley's Auction & Estate Services | AuctionZip

Could bid on it if you wanted at same location.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 31, 2014)

Ooh. Even a flash pan.


And you could jab the mummy with that big wooden tripod when it comes into your darkroom. (Doesn't work though, holds a camera but doesn't kill off a mummy.)


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 1, 2014)

OK, so the guys an auctioneer, not a photographer. Nice looking old camera though. I could of used that old wooden tripod in that soft field last week trying to shoot good video of a dog Lure Coursing Trial with the D5300, dual battery base and long lens.


----------



## limr (Nov 1, 2014)

If it were a live auction, I'd be totally raising my paddle, but I dunno, I'm not in the mood to deal with this one online.

Hey Danny, I don't know why I didn't notice this before, but I just realized you are in Crystal River. I did my undergrad at UF and my ex from college was from Homasassa Springs and worked at the Home Depot in Crystal River for a while. I saw the auction is in Inverness and that's pretty familiar to me, too. Small world


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 1, 2014)

limr said:


> If it were a live auction, I'd be totally raising my paddle, but I dunno, I'm not in the mood to deal with this one online.
> 
> Hey Danny, I don't know why I didn't notice this before, but I just realized you are in Crystal River. I did my undergrad at UF and my ex from college was from Homasassa Springs and worked at the Home Depot in Crystal River for a while. I saw the auction is in Inverness and that's pretty familiar to me, too. Small world


----------------------------------------------------------
Small world. I was in that Home Depot earlier today and down in Homosassa Springs at the Wildlife Park last week. Good place for us old retired folks to hang out...............
Denny


----------

